# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  avast! LHA Archive Processing Buffer Overflow Vulnerability

## Shu_b

*Переполнение буфера в avast!*

*Программа:*
avast! 4.7.869 for desktops
avast! 4.7.660 for servers

*Опасность:* Высокая
*Наличие эксплоита:* Нет

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных при обработке LHA архивов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного LHA архива вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

URL производителя: www.avast.com

*Решение:* Установите исправленную версию с сайта производителя. 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Актуальная версия Home/Pro 877.. а вот к серверной модификации обновления нет.. нехорошо :/

----------

